# Cost of DIY Livery?



## jomax (29 May 2011)

I have just been told by the owner of the stables where i keep my mare that she is putting my livery up from £20.00 a week to £25.00 a week!

I just wondered what everyone else paid, and what they got for there money, i also suppose that it depends on what area you live in.

My details are as follows:

I live in Cheshire.  There are no more liveries on the yard, so i dont have to share anything with anybody.  I have a lovely stable in a large barn.  I have the turnout use of 2 fields all to myself.  I have a large paddock area to ride in and a lovely in door school.

What does everyone else think??


----------



## TequilaMist (29 May 2011)

I'm £40 per week for stable/grazing/indoor/outdoor schools.That doesn't include feed/bedding and is totally diy.In Aberdeen


----------



## shadowboy (29 May 2011)

Your complaining! Thats a bargain. I pay £105 per month DIY with nex 15x12 box and 24/7 turnout 365 days a year but nothing else. No arena etc (Worcestershire)


----------



## zoelouisem (29 May 2011)

Im in Windsor livery is pretty expensive area round here, i pay 180 pcm that includes stable and hay for a section a pony. Its a large yard with probe 5 horses so have to shares facilicies but has amazing grazing acres and acres. Also have use of floodlit outdoor arena, jumping paddock in summer months and a long grass canter track (takes 20 mins to walk round ) also 20 minute hack from windsor great park.


----------



## LaurenM (29 May 2011)

I think you're getting a pretty good deal.

I've paid £86.60 per month for a stable and optional 365 24/7 turnout and outdoor riding paddock.

Up the road its £69.33 per month with outdoor floodlit manege but horses have to come in at night during winter. YO will also look after horses for a small charge if you were to go on holiday.

Same hacking for both yards - village, forestry, off road etc.


----------



## unbalanced (29 May 2011)

That's brilliant! I pay £30 a week. We have an outdoor school which is lovely in summer and a bit of a bog in winter. I have a starvation paddock to myself, everyone else has lots of grass but we all have barbed wire, we have very decent stables and places to lock up our stuff. We are allowed to buy in lots of hay and leave it in the barn and there are fields down the road we are allowed to ride in on top of the normal hacking. But you have an indoor school for £25 a week and you are complaining! I am so jealous. Actually right now I am not because my yard is the best in summer. But in winter I will be.


----------



## Holly Hocks (29 May 2011)

I'm in Cumbria and i pay £130 per month per horse to include stable, grazing, good haylage and floodlit outdoor school.  It was only £108 per month recently, but farmer had to start buying haylage in......we are allowed to turn out 24hrs over summer, but have to come in overnight in winter.


----------



## iwillforchocolate (29 May 2011)

£28 a week for stable + individual turnout, hay/straw/shavings extra.  I have good  facilities - all weather menage, horse walker, x-country jumps, lunge pen. 

Am well jealous of your indoor school!


----------



## MaisieMooandCometToo (29 May 2011)

In Newport, £30 a week for:
A stable
Turn out (24/7 in summer, mares and geldings alternate days in winter)
Hay or haylage
A secure tack room with a locker and a feed bin
Use of indoor school
Restricted use of outdoor school.


----------



## bumper (29 May 2011)

Cornwall, £25/week for stable, unlimited turnout, sand school, hay/haylage, straw is extra.


----------



## jomax (29 May 2011)

I'm not complaining, i was just curious to see what other people pay and what they get for their money.

My mare is turned out 24/7 in the summer, but i can bring her in should i want to.  She is out during the day in the winter, as long as the weather isnt too bad and stabled overnight, every night, in the winter.

I have a huge area directly facing my stable for my straw and haylege, which the yard owner gets in for me when she is having her own deliveries and i pay exactly what she pays for straw and haylege, i know as very often i take the deliveries, if she isnt in, so i get given her bill to pass on.

I use the same farrier as her, but he will come and shoe my mare anytime when i ring, although i do now book in with him each time on a 7 week basis, and i pay £58.00 for a full set.

Oh, and the yard is in walking distance from my home, so should the weather be really bad in the winter and we should we get a lot of snow i can walk down to the stables.

Having now said all this i suppose i am really lucky compared to a lot.  It was just the fact that she suddenly put the cost up by 25% a week that really upset me!!


----------



## JoJo_ (30 May 2011)

Thats quite cheap for what your getting.

I pay £230ish a month for a stable, turnout in morning (he is in a big field with a group of geldings), bedding and hay/haylage. Use of 20x40 indoor, 30x60 indoor, 30x60 outdoor and 20x40 outdoor.

The yard has some of the best facilities in my area.

Throughout summer my boy is out 24/7 so I pay £35 a week for grass livery and £5 a week to retain my stable.

ETA: I pay £96 for a full set of new shoes!! And my yard is a 20min drive away from my house but the yard staff are fab and check on the DIY horses as well as the full liveries.


----------



## Snowysadude (30 May 2011)

Thats very good! Mines £30 a week (or £130 a month) for stable, used of a shared field and use of school. Floodlights are extra on top (£1 for approx 1 hour) and no feed, bedding etc is included!


----------



## Chestnut mare (30 May 2011)

£110/per month. Stable,grazing,electric, water. Total DIY no assistance. No school. I'm in Kent.


----------



## Ali27 (30 May 2011)

I pay £23 a week in Staffs! We have sand/ rubber arena, stubble field to use in winter, farm ride with few x country jumps in spring/ summer. We also have loads of grazing but horses do have to be in overnight from Nov - April. Y/O will turn out/ bring in for £1 and her daughter will muck out ext for extra charge. We have haylage on site at £24 for large bale and buy bedding in ourselves. My yard is 5 mins away from my house but is on huge hill so a 4x4 is handy in the snow! I love my yard so much!


----------



## cazzaroogie (31 May 2011)

I charge £50 per week for diy but that includes turning out and bringing in mon-fri so think that is quite reasonable. we have a school and all the fields are post and rail and hacking nearby. We are in Hartley Wintney.


----------



## Pablo349 (31 May 2011)

£200pcm. In Stockbridge, Hampshire. This includes outdoor school with floodlights, large stables in a purpose built stable barn, 3000acres of off-road hacking on the Estate, rotating fields with post and rail, heated tack-room, heated kitchen, rug room, feed-room and hay/straw bay.
If we go on holiday we don't pay for the extra work of the Yard Manager, we supply biscuits for a week. And there are only ever 4-5 liveries at any one time. I love it, and wouldn't move for the world.


----------



## little_critter (31 May 2011)

I pay £125 per month for stable, shared field, good outdoor school, poxy dusty indoor school, a little XC course and hacking round the farm.
I buy all my own hay/bedding/feed.
They will do assisted at an extra charge if required.
In Somerset.


----------



## **Vanner** (31 May 2011)

JoJo_ said:



			ETA: I pay £96 for a full set of new shoes!!
		
Click to expand...

Gee whiz!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 May 2011)

I charge two different rates

  £ 40 pw   which is
 stable  - grazing- indoor school- flood lit outdoor school-round pen- P&R - common room for tea and coffee  WC  we rotate fields  worm program
 fencing - show jumps- rubber matted stables + stable mirrors -  instructors visit  - clear round jump shows- 24hr security - alarmed tack room  storage for horse box.  large chest for rug storage area  for feed and hay indoor barn for farrier. we live on site   then any assisted  extras on top turn out muck out etc and diy has to dee poo field twice a week included other ponies - no feed or hay included


the other is £ 43  pw and its the same as  above but i clear up after your horse along with the part liveries

 we have gr8 grazing spend time and monies also near bridleways  etc


----------



## LiveryList (31 May 2011)

I'm in Hampshire and the yard i am at at the moment charges £25 p/w with nice stables, lots of grazing (but little grass!), okay outdoor school and we also _have_ to buy everything from the yard shop which is notoriusly expensive. Anything else we want done (even turnout) is charged at a fee.

The yard i am just about to move to is brand new, indoor american barn style stables, horsewalker, new outdoor arena, auto waterers, off road hacking, better general hacking than the last place and own field to share and manage with one other and that is £35 a week.


----------



## L&M (31 May 2011)

I charge £25 per week DIY, with winter hayalge included in this - liveries pay all other costs eg bedding and hard feed.


----------

